# Membership



## MD1984 (Oct 24, 2010)

Probably a stupid question, when you go to the TTOC online shop to buy the membership, do you have to link your TTOC account, with your TT forum? So when you are logged on to the forum it will have your status like ' Newbee' 'TTOC member' etc.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No, Register on TT Shop, seperate login/password required. 
Hoggy.


----------

